# Crypt ID Please



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Was purchased as 'an assorted crypt' any opinions on an ID ?


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like a Wendtii to me


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Could be x WIL too?
http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Mmm, for me is more like a Wendtii...


----------



## Oscar17 (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks more like my C. x willisii than my C. windtii.. Here's a pic of my willisii:










Edit: Actually, come to think about it, my windtii has change quite a bit and did look a lot like that when I first bought it. The willisii also went through a big transformation. So I could be wrong.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd say that's _C. wendtii_. The dark color stops quickly in the throat and goes to white, whereas in _x willissi_i it tends to fade from greenish to purple and white. Plus I don't think _x willissii_ grows to that size. It stays a bit on the smaller side.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Commercial "lucens" is X wil, and looks just like the first photo. I can't tell, could be either to me.


----------

